# Autoglym HD Wax- best for glossy wet look finish?



## unclejimbo (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi guys I have recently brought myself the AG HD wax. I must say i was impressed by the finish it has left on my (iceblue-a silvery blue) Megane 225. However i was wondering if it is the best finish i can achieve in terms of giving the car that real glossy wet look showroom finish. 
I will be applying the wax by hand as im yet to buy a machine- any recommendations on which wax will leave the most glossy finish other than AG HD wax MUCH APPRECIATED.

cheers in advance


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

As most on here will tell you, 90% of the finish comes from the prep work - claying and machine polishing your car will make the biggest difference to the overall appearance.

The wax is simply sealing in your prep work, but will add its own character to the finish, but not significantly.

As far as waxes go, HD Wax is a solid choice, and offers a good, durable finish, so it's a good choice.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

As above really most of the work is in the prep and the LSP only contributes a little to the finish. But AG HD wax is a decent wax and you will have a job to improve the shine tbh... unless you go for something like Supernatural or spend a little more for Zymol or Swisswax but the difference will be harder to tell. It would be better the spend the money on different products for your prep stage :thumb:


----------



## BigD'sVW (Sep 24, 2009)

RussZS said:


> As most on here will tell you, 90% of the finish comes from the prep work - claying and machine polishing your car will make the biggest difference to the overall appearance.
> 
> You've got it right there:buffer:


----------



## unclejimbo (Sep 19, 2009)

cheers guys.
Been looking at machine polishers and come across these two.
1) http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polishing-machine/sim180-rotary-polisher/prod_523.html

and
2) http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polishing-machine/das-6-dual-action-polisher/prod_519.html

Is a dual action the way forward. And in terms of ease of use do you just apply say lime prime to pad and apply using the machine and remove using the machine (obviously a different pad).
Do you use these to apply everything i.e. polishes/cleansers/waxes?

cheers in advances


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

The DA is best for a beginner, the DAS 6 is a great pice of kit. Yep use it to apply polishes, cleansers, glazes, and LSP's. However its best to just buff them off by hand. Personally I find it best to apply the LSP (wax or sealant) by hand.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I did my much needed roof at the weekend. Polished with a RO Polisher Menz & SP Pads, glazed with Clearkote Yellow Moose Wax and waxed with Clearkote Carnuaba Wax with a final coat of AG HD. The polishing makes nearly all the difference...

Before










50/50










After...


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice 50/50's there :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Shiny said:


> I did my much needed roof at the weekend. Polished with a RO Polisher Menz & SP Pads, glazed with Clearkote Yellow Moose Wax and waxed with Clearkote Carnuaba Wax with a final coat of AG HD. The polishing makes nearly all the difference...
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Which car you got there mate? Looks like a cel blue honda to me but hard to tell!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Malachite green Prelude :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Very close then. Was thinking Mk2 CRX actually, purely cos of the sunroof! Must be very similar for me to have thought that though!


----------



## robbo83 (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought some of this HD wax the other day for my silver vectra GSI,i clayed it last month,so before i wax it i'll snow foam,then wash (2 bucket method)with megs shampoo,then dry off then use megs 80 or 83 with my G220 then use #7 megs car glaze then use the HD wax,before all the comments come in saying im wrong etc.....im NOT a specailist i just appriciate a nice clean car,but if i am wrong(which i prop am)all comments in right direction very helpful thx


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

robbo83 said:


> I bought some of this HD wax the other day for my silver vectra GSI,i clayed it last month,so before i wax it i'll snow foam,then wash (2 bucket method)with megs shampoo,then dry off then use megs 80 or 83 with my G220 then use #7 megs car glaze then use the HD wax,before all the comments come in saying im wrong etc.....im NOT a specailist i just appriciate a nice clean car,but if i am wrong(which i prop am)all comments in right direction very helpful thx


Nothing is wrong in this game unless you cause irrepairable damage, however it does sound over the top. SRP-HD is fine especially as you have clayed recently, 2bm wash is unnecessary as the srp will clean what a wash has not.


----------



## BigD'sVW (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice before and after shots there


----------



## barongreenback (Sep 13, 2009)

Just a quick thumbs up for durability, I had my car delivered on 4th September and only applied one layer of HD was when it arrived. I've driven 5,500 miles since through some absolutely atrocious weather and the beading is still absolutely amazing, despite washing it every week (and the odd top up with Dodo red mist tropical). Gave a lovely deep finish on my brand new paintwork.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

AG HD durability test


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

AG HD is one of my favorite waxes ever! I just put two coats over 3 coats of ZFX'ed Z-5 on a fully polished daily driver (pics will be posted soon), and I love it. I really wanted to have that sheeting action that I seen in videos from it.


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

post pics when you can.


----------

